# Help with shower issues



## syracuserose (Feb 2, 2009)

My shower has a push/pull knob that you pull out to turn the shower on and push in to turn off. It started getting harder to push it in to turn shower water off, well now it is turning on all by itself.. usually as weird as it sounds but it is usually at 2 or 3 am.  I wake up to the water running full blast.  I need help as to what to do... is this something I can do on my own. I really appreciate any suggestions...has anyone else ever heard of this?  btw I dont know what brand my faucet is...


----------



## mattinthebox (Feb 4, 2009)

It sounds like the packing is either worn away or just loose.

How old is the faucet?

I would attempt to remove the knob then try to tighten the nut that captures the ball part of the handle, if that makes sense.

If that don't help the stores like home depot usually have rebuild kits for most fixtures.


----------



## syracuserose (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks I will try that....


----------

